# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Pomozimo roditeljima koji s djecom bježe od rata na Bliskom istoku

## emily

Dragi roditelji,
vjerojatno ste se, kao i mi, u posljednje vrijeme pitali na koji način možete pomoći roditeljima koji sa svojom djecom bježe od rata na Bliskom istoku.

Svakodnevno možemo vidjeti fotografije izbjeglih roditelja koji na dugom putu s mukom nose svoju djecu, zaostaju u koloni, djeca im umorna teško spavaju na rukama. 
Izbjeglicama koje nose sa sobom malu djecu od velike pomoći bile bi dječje nosiljke. Najveći je razlog da se u gužvi ne odvoje od djeteta, da im nitko ne može uzeti dijete, te da prilikom kretanja imaju slobodne ruke za držanje druge djece ili nošenje stvari. Na taj način bi i imali barem jednu čistu podlogu na koju mogu staviti djecu kad negdje zastanu odmoriti se.
Roditelji u Hrvatskoj koji su sami iskusili praktičnost nosiljki, dobro znaju koliko bi one olakšale i inače teško putovanje djeci i roditeljima izbjeglicama. Stoga Vas pozivamo da donirate svoje nosiljke koje Vam više nisu potrebne i pošaljete ih onima kojima su životno važne.
RODA – Roditelji u akciji i humanitarna udruga ADRA Hrvatska organiziraju prikupljanje rabljenih dječjih nosiljki te njihovu isporuku u Makedoniju ili Grčku, odnosno na mjesta na kojima sada počinju daljnji transferi za Europsku uniju.
*Dobrodošle su bilo kakve vrste nosiljki – marame, slingovi, mei-tai, strukturirane nosiljke ili klokanice. Ako ih imate, molimo Vas da uz nosiljku priložite slikovne upute za korištenje.*
_Roditelje koji žele donirati nosiljke pozivamo da ih donesu u udrugu RODA (Čanićeva 14, Zagreb), od 8:30 do 16:30 h ili u trgovinu udruge RODA, „Rodin let“ (Ilica 133, Zagreb) od 9 do 19 h svakog radnog dana ili da ih o svom trošku pošalju na gore navedene adrese._
_Akcija traje do kraja rujna._
Molimo da nam donosite i šaljete samo nosiljke jer nismo u prilici primiti i organizirati slanje ostalih stvari o kojima nam pišete (robica, hrana).

Iskreno i srdačno zahvaljujemo!
Roda i ADRA

Ovdje _preuzmite informativni letak akcije i slobodno ga podijelite dalje.


_http://roda.hr/article/read/pomozimo...bliskom-istoku

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Emily ja sam u zabuni isto otvorila topic. Ako možeš briši moga da nema duplića.

Inače jučer je predana prva donirana nosiljka:
https://www.facebook.com/udrugaroda/...type=1&theater

----------


## Mojca

Sjajna inicijativa!  :Heart:  

Šaljem sling i Beko nosiljku... kolegicu sam motivirala da šalje sling i MT.

----------


## Zuska

šaljem maramu (čim je pronađem)

----------


## Angie75

I ja ću poslati sling!

----------


## flopica

Odlicna akcija
Saljem sling
Bravo rode

----------


## Apsu

Odneseno.
Odlicna, odlicna ideja  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

Odlična ideja, bravo  :Heart:  !

----------


## ivica_k

Saljem sling!

----------

